# Tyranid Hive Ship



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently finished a Tyranid Cruiser for Battlefleet Gothic I've had lying around for a while. Not much to say, but I found the paint job pretty easy.



















Thanks!
-Sytus

View more info and pictures at Dub-Hammer!


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Finished a Kraken Escort:










View more pictures and info on Dub-Hammer!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good bit of kitbashing to overcome the problems with getting hold of nid fleet ships.

The paints a bit flat and could do with some highlighting and possibly that effect that people paint on nid carapaces.

Nice inventive stuff.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice to see some BFG! Planning on making any more? I've got a stash of bitz for when I get me some flying bases. I can't tell, but are the veins running along the devourer (is that what it is in the 2nd ship) painted blue? If not, I think that'd make a nice contrast witht eh red.


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

It looks really good at the moment but could need a little highlights, maybe a little more details on it, maybe a little battle damage, much like scratching the sides with a knife or chipping it a little because in the Tyranid Codex there are pictures of Hive Fleets all rugged and scruffy so maybe to get a better effect you could try that (the first ship, the second one is fine).

But overall yes, it looks awesome! k:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

pretty inventive man!!! As stated before, paint's a tad flat, but it's a simple fix. Thanks for the BFG goodness!


----------

